# Condensation on nail tips under eaves



## tnaval (Dec 29, 2017)

I recently completed an uninsulated 24x24 garage. 2x4 framed, monolithic concrete slab, vapor barrier under T1-11 plywood siding. After a cold spell with some snow, the temperature jumped up to 50°. I noticed the underside of the roof sheathing was wet, along with little water droplets on the tip of each exposed nail head. I did some investigating and lifted up some shingles and it looks to be bone dry where it should be. I have no idea why the nails are dripping, both in the attic space in the garage and outside under the 24 inch eaves. Theres is a little mold developing as a result. Please help!


----------



## tnaval (Dec 29, 2017)

Simple 4/12 pitch with certainteed shingles


----------



## FLHomeInspector (Mar 30, 2018)

It is a ventilation issue. Most likely not enough soffit ventilation. Here is a link to a video describing this exact issue. https://www.facebook.com/FirstChoiceHomeInspectionsLlc/posts/2153334128027014


----------



## tnaval (Dec 29, 2017)

The condensation was occuring OUTSIDE the building. The last link posted was for attic ventilation. The inside of the building is fine.


----------



## steil (Jul 13, 2018)

Where are you located?


----------

